# It's All In The Bone



## enezdez (May 17, 2016)

Thanks For Looking, Any Comment Are Welcomed

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## qy10 (May 18, 2016)

Very cute photo. How old is the dog?


----------



## enezdez (May 18, 2016)

qy10 said:


> Very cute photo. How old is the dog?



Thanks!  Frankie is about 3 1/2 years old - there are other pictures of him scattered through the forum.

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------

